# Plant: thwaitesii 'Kottowa' photo



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Anothe r plant grown at pH 5.6 in organic substrate. It has a beautiful rosy glow to the plant when you see it live, as oppsed to a photo. Bill


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi saddletramp,

Nice looking plant! FYI I believe the spelling is "'Kottawa'"


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry, this is from memory and...you are correct!! 

There are more posts without locations listed. I did not want to make any spelling error. 

Good eye you have, though!!
Bill


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bill,

I too like Crypts, those are some nice specimens you have there!


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

Omg, I love this plant...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one Bill. I think the coolest thing about thwaitesii is the feel of the leaf. It's like dried out leather.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Seeing all these crypt pics make me so jealous....Hmm, maybe I should do a crypt tank, or paluderium/riperium for my next project? Now how to pay for another tank set up...

That is a very beautiful plant. The more crypts I see, the more interesting they are and their flowers/spathes are awesome.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

pandragon said:


> Seeing all these crypt pics make me so jealous....Hmm, maybe I should do a crypt tank, or paluderium/riperium for my next project? Now how to pay for another tank set up...
> 
> That is a very beautiful plant. The more crypts I see, the more interesting they are and their flowers/spathes are awesome.


Yes, they are pretty darn addicting. If I ever have the room I'd like to setup a black water submersed tank to grow some of the acid loving species submersed.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I think black water would be very difficult for me since my area has perfect water for chichlids or reef fish. Although, most of the more fascinating crypts I have seen like more acid/black water environments. All the limestone crypts I have seen look very similar and are plain green, but I wouldn't be surprised if there are more varieties than the few I have seen.


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

well you can always buy water instead of using tap water, if you don't have an RO unit. You shouldn't use high tds water from the tap anyways. You can buy distilled water from CVS or so without problems (something like $1.19 per gallon here) and then use peat mix substrate. That way you can keep any crypt that needs parameters different from your tap (just use distilled and remineralize for the bath, keep distilled to mist, etc.)


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Generating that much RO or buying it for for fill up, top offs, and water changes is entirely out of my budget sadly. It is easy, just not cost effective. I was thinking limestone crypts would be more feasible in my area, just haven't had the time to really delve into different species, their needs, and characteristics.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

my crypt tank uses about 1 gallon of distilled water a week at most =/...


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I top off a gallon every few days on my 29g. I was thinking of a 55+ crypt tank eventually, would be a lot of bottled water...


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

I use much less. maybe a liter a week


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Are you thinking emersed or submersed plants?


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I was thinking about a black water set up full of crypts with some fish and maybe part of it out of the water, but limestone crypts would be less bottled water and RO waste. I think it would take a week and a lot of buckets for me to fill a 50g+ with my RO unit... Ahh maybe next year I can get another tank.  Planning early until I have the money to 'go big, or go home'.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Plant: thwaitesii 'Kottowa' photo new photo!!*

This shows the plant as it looks under 6500K bulbs. It actually has a redder color than in this photo but I was not able to capture that photographically.
It is a gorgeous plant, for sure.
Bill


----------

